# need help picking out the right cervelo model



## fire-ballz (May 17, 2008)

i bike ride because i enjoy the sport and for the great health benefits. when i do ride my average riding distance is 40 miles. i currently own a trek 2100 that has carbon forks and an aluminum frame. i want to upgrade to a cervelo frame but i dont know which one.

i went to my local bike shop and tried the rs, r3, and soloist team. they all felt the same with the 1 minute test drive of each. so, im in need of some recommendations on which model would be best for my tastes. perhaps, im better off with a different model than the ones i listed (slc-sl, p series, etc.)? basically, i like to ride for the exercise and i want comfort, weight savings, speed, durability, and great looks. cost is not a factor. please help.


----------



## lou tirona (May 10, 2007)

I have both the R3 and a Soloist Carbon. Both are great bikes. However, for recreational/fitness riding, I would recommend the R3. It is very light (even the non SL model), looks great, is very comfortable and is a great platform for speed work (obviously not as aerodynamic as the Soloist, but just about as aero as most any other bike out there). Just my humble recommendation.

Perhaps you can find a shop that will allow you to do longer test rides or find a demo program. Nothing beats actually hammering different bikes to make the decision easier.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I have spent time on the RS, R3 and the carbon Soloist (I currently own a RS and a carbon Soloist and rode a R3 all of last year). All are great bikes, however, the RS has geometry geared more toward all day riding and a more compliant ride. The RS is definately less stiff than both the R3 and the SLC. With that being said it is still a race bike but one that everyone can enjoy for all types of riding.


----------



## Bruce Rodgers (Apr 16, 2008)

I bought the RS a month ago for the same purpose you stated - recreation, health benefits, comfort, enjoyment of the sport. I haven't ridden the R3 or Soloist so I can't compare. I can say that the RS is perfect for what I wanted. It's an absolute pleasure to ride - responsive, fast, comfortable. My longest ride was 50 km, limited by me and certainly not the bike. Other than tired muscles, the last kilometre of ride felt the same as the first.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I just got my RS and love it. I also ride as you described...like to do longer rides, but also like to ride aggressive (when my lungs and legs allow it). The RS lets me do 20-25 mile weeknight rides and the bike BEGS to be pushed faster. The longest ride I have done on the RS is a 35 mile ride but felt much less 'beaten' up than on any other bike I have ridden...it just soaks up the road so you take less of a beating, but again, the bike can fly when you want it to. Unless you race, I would go for the RS. Especially if you ride for pleasure but in your head you are saying "No way is that guy going to pass me on this hill"...


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

*R3 all the way*

The R3 is the best all of all worlds. For some the SLC is too racy, the RS too relaxed. The R3 seems to be able to do everything at a great price point. I have an SLC-SL and while I think its the greatest thing that ever was, for your needs an R3 would be perfect. The RS just seems to much like a sunday stroller. 

Good luck, 
JB


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

The RS is anything but a 'Sunday' stroller...considering I have read that some pro riders may be using the RS for racing. The RS 'relaxed' geometry is waaaay more racy than my Lemond Alp De Huez which has a steeper head angle....


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I have test ridden the RS and, thought it was a nice bike - or should I say a nice race bike. It's road manners and handling felt pretty good and confident. It provides a very direct pedal-to-forward motion characteristic. It did not feel like a Sunday stroller to me. I did not test ride the Soloist but, the salesman liked the Soloist the best - it was the bike he owned. I don't think any of these Cervelos are really "better" than one or the other, just some minute differences to suit various riding or, individual preferences. Cervelo appears to have done a good job in mitigating any performance compromises among these model iterations. They all look like modern race bikes to me.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

The RS frame geometry and taller head tube was designed specifically for a more upright riding position. You mentioned that you didnt really find much differences between the three different models you tested? I would go for a longer test ride.


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

I dont mean the bike is a Sunday stroller in a bad way. I think the world of the Cervelo brand, having tried a lot of others out there it fits the bill in every respect. 

To date I haven't seen any of the major CSC players on an RS, nor do I expect them too. Between the R3 and the Soloist, they have the best of all professional worlds. An upright stance equates to larger exposed body surface area, more resistance, and hence a slower ride. It may be more comfortable, but I think the same rider on it vs. an R3 will be slower. 

The best Cervelo for the money, all around considering race vs. hills vs. comfort---R3. Hands down for the money. 

JB


----------

